# Abgetrennt da nicht zum Thema gehörig (2)



## Telecoin.de (6 März 2004)

Das ganze Gelabere glaubt doch keiner.

10% haben vieleicht nicht richtig aufgepasst und denen sollte man das Geld zurückgeben (da sie Opfer sind).

90% in diesem Thread haben sich einfach einen runtergehalt auf der Pornoseite und wollen jetzt nicht zahlen.

Also ... was soll dieses BlaBla? Seit ihr nicht "gekommen"?

Stürzt euch doch lieber auf die Ratten mit Kindern als Zielguppe (Malvorlagen, Kochrezepte, etc.). Das ist asozial!


----------



## technofreak (6 März 2004)

Postings dieser Art sind schwachsinnige Provokation. Es haben hier schon einige Verteter dieses 
"Gewerbes" hier gepostet, aber mit so einem vorpubertären  Dummfug ist bisher noch keiner aufgetreten.
daher der Rat an alle Betroffenen: "Nicht mal ignorieren" 

tf


----------



## Telecoin.de (6 März 2004)

@technofreak

Welches Gewerbe?
Wen meinst du?

*lach*


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

*Öhm*

@Telecoin

Derart sinnfreie Provokationsversuche bringen niemandem etwas. Uns haben sie nicht davor geschützt, abgezockt zu werden. Euch haben sie nicht davor bewahrt, von Bundesregierung, Regulierungsbehörde und jetzt vom BGH in die Schranken gewiesen zu werden. Also was solls: Wenn Dir langweilig ist, geh doch zu Deinen Freunden spielen. Foren, wo Ihr Euch ausweinen könnt, gibts ja mittlerweile genügend...


----------



## Raimund (6 März 2004)

@telecoin.de alias Tobias,

hier wird Dir geholfen:

www.drueckerforum.de

Gruß
Raimund


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

coin heißt im englischen Münze also  ist das  eine "fernmünze" , das paßt ganz gut
denn der Groschen braucht jetzt schon sehr lange um fallen und  zu kapieren,
 daß er hier unerwünscht ist.

geh zu deinen Freunden und zählt eure Kohle, das ist doch eh alles was euch interessiert


----------



## Telecoin.de (6 März 2004)

Arme Aktion des Moderators eine Diskussion über die Lügen einzelner User nicht zuzulassen.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

Es ist armselig, so einen Schwachsinn zu posten und Threads zu vermüllen, es war höchste Zeit diesen 
Mist abzutrennen, am besten in OT oder sofort in den Müll. danke an die Mods 
 :thumb:


----------



## Moralapostel (6 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Das ganze Gelabere glaubt doch keiner.
> 
> 10% haben vieleicht nicht richtig aufgepasst und denen sollte man das Geld zurückgeben (da sie Opfer sind).
> 
> ...



Ja, lieber Telecoin (darf ich Tobi sagen?)

Widmen wir uns also dem von Dir so hochgelobten Niveau:
1. Da hätten wir zunächst "vieleicht". Was eichst Du denn so viel? Deine Dialerchen werden es sicher nicht sein!
2. Und dann haben wir da "runtergehalt". Das tut mir aber leid, daß man Dir Dein Gehalt runtergesetzt hat, aber 'mal ganz ehrlich: Es trifft nicht den Falschen!
3. Wie kommst Du eigentlich darauf, daß 90 % von uns in diesem Thread Dir Dein Gehalt zahlen sollen? Natürlich wollen wir das nicht, denn Du hast ja auch nichts dafür geleistet!
4. Und was heißt da "seit"? Seit wann geht es Dich etwas an, ob und seit wann wir nicht mehr gekommen sind?
5. Und warum setzt Du das mit dem Kommen in Gänsefüßchen? Hast Du uns vielleicht das Gäns-chen gemacht?
6. Du hälst malvorlagen.de u. a. also für böse Ratten?! Heißt das, daß Du dann zu den lieben Ratten gehörst, die statt Kindern lieber die erwachsene Zielgruppe abzocken?
7. "Asozial": Bist Du da nicht ein bißchen streng mit Dir selbst?

Lieber Tobi, wenn Du einen Freund suchst, dann solltest Du wieder in die Kanalisation zurückkehren. Aber sei vorsichtig, nicht daß Du Dich beim Stürzen stößt... :bussi:


----------



## Telecoin.de (6 März 2004)

@Moralapostel

Na mein kluger Freund,

da hast du dir aber einen schönen Text aus dem Hinterstübchen zusammengeprabbelt.
Nur hast du wieder mal übersehen, dass ich keine Dialer habe oder einsetze. Tja ... Pech gehabt.
Ich sag' hier nur meine Meinung und verkünde meine Erfahrungen.

Aber ich hab' auch gar nicht erwartet, dass hier irgendeiner mir zustimmt.
Das wär eher zum Zeitvertreib gedacht, da ich sehen wollte, wer denn hier der größte Schreihals.


----------



## Anonymous (6 März 2004)

Teletubby schrieb:
			
		

> Das wär eher zum Zeitvertreib gedacht, da ich sehen wollte, wer denn hier der größte Schreihals.


Da muss ihm der Rest im Halse steckengeblieben sein...

http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?p=42789#42789


----------



## virenscanner (6 März 2004)

:lol:


----------



## virenscanner (6 März 2004)

@telecoin.de


> Arme Aktion des Moderators eine Diskussion über die Lügen einzelner User nicht zuzulassen.


Wo wurde hier etwas *nicht zugelassen*?

Und sicherlich gibt es ein paar wenige User, die "wissentlich" einen Dialer einsetzten (und nicht zahlen wollen). Nur gibt es auch jede Menge User, die *unbeabsichtigterweise* einem Dialer "aufgesessen" sind...


----------



## Telecoin.de (7 März 2004)

@virenscanner

Das Gegenteil ist der Fall.
Es gibt wenige Dialeropfer (in der heutigen RegTP-Zeit) und viele betrügerische User.


----------



## sascha (7 März 2004)

> Es gibt wenige Dialeropfer (in der heutigen RegTP-Zeit) und viele betrügerische User.



...die wir versuchen herauszufiltern, indem wir ihre Meldungen genau nachfragen, bzw. nachprüfen. Im Übrigen: User, die betrügen, gehören ebenso abgestraft, wie Anbieter, die betrügen. Darüber waren und sind wir uns alle - hoffentlich - einig.


----------



## Heiko (7 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt wenige Dialeropfer (in der heutigen RegTP-Zeit) und viele betrügerische User.


Wieso bietet Ihr dann noch Dialer an?
Dialer scheinen sich dann für Euch doch nicht zu lohnen.


----------



## Moralapostel (8 März 2004)

@Telecoin alias Tobi alias ...

"Deine Dialerchen" sind die, die Du in Deinen X-fach kopierten Postings als "seriös" bezeichnest. Es ist gleichgültig, ob Du selbige einsetzt oder Dich als Image-Pfleger für diese betätigst. Eine seriöse Anwendungsform für Dialer ist heutzutage allein schon dadurch ausgeschlossen, daß diese Technologie durch das "Kanalisations"gewerbe und deren moralische Unterstützer (Du bist gemeint!) derart abgesoffen ist, daß nur noch ein generelles Verbot weiterhilft.

Für Dein Saubermann-Image solltest Du nicht die schwarze Schuhcreme nutzen! 6, setzen!  :abgelehnt:


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

@Telecoin

Werter Telecoin (alias T.H.?),

1000 betrügerische User im Monat sollten Ihnen zu denken geben. Das sind, wie bereits bemerkt wurde, etwa 35 User am Tag, welche von Ihnen angezeigt werden. 35 User, welche sich gerechtfertigt oder nicht, mit Ihrem Angebot auf Kriegsfuß leben, sich zumindest überfahren fühlen. Ich stimme Ihnen zu und viele hier sicher auch, dass die Angabe falscher Kontonummern betrügerische Absichten voraussetzen. 

–	Aber, ist Ihre Leistung für den User auch wirklich unmissverständlich und sauber ausformuliert, so dass den Nutzer nicht der Schlag trifft, beim Erhalt einer Rechnung?
–	Gerät der Nutzer niemals durch permanent auffällige Kostenloswerbung der Webmaster, per Verlinkung direkt auf Ihre Seite?
–	Werden alle Kosten genau betitelt?
–	Werden die User über die erbrachten Leistungen und deren Folgen genau und unmissverständlich aufgeklärt?
–	Weiß der Nutzer bei Vertragsabschluß, dass er pro Download oder Klick (Blocktarif) z.B. 4,95€ zu zahlen hat? Wird dies nicht missverständlich umtitelt? 
–	Liegen Ihnen die Interessen zufriedener Kunden, sprich User oder besser Zahler am Herzen, oder liegt Ihnen nicht der AWM als Zugpferd näher und notgedrungener Maßen auch die Jugendschutzinteressen, weil Sie sich sonst außerhalb der gesetzlichen Normen bewegen würden und Ihnen damit der Boden des Handelns entzogen würde? – Gälte es morgen die Omas, Opas oder Tanten zu schützen, würden Sie sich doch deren Schutz in die URL schreiben. Tanten soll ja schon das gleiche Schicksal, wie viele andere User hier getroffen haben. Tanten? - Ja Tanten!
–	Wird der Kunde sichtbar und unmissverständlich darüber aufgeklärt auf welchem Stand der aufgelaufenen Forderungen er sich befindet?
–	Wird er aufgeklärt, wann er einen Kostenpflichtigen Bereich betritt und wie hoch die Kosten dafür sind?
–	Wird keine nachträgliche Automatisierung des Zuganges, welcher sich keinesfalls mit den Jugendschutzbestimmungen in Einklang bringen  ließe, aktiviert?
–	Weiß der User, oder erhält er Auskunft darüber, dass bei Automatisierung nie wieder ein für ihn deutlich sichtbares Checktor zu durchschreiten ist, geschweige auf Kosten deutlich aufmerksam gemacht wird? 
–	Weiß der User wie die Dialersoftware und all Ihre Komponenten vom PC  zu entfernen vorher überhaupt erst mal zu finden sind?
–	Wird der Vertragstext per Download, oder Druck deutlich sichtbar angeboten?

Die Liste ließe sich nach der Durchsicht der Bestimmungen der Reg TB beliebig verlängern.

Lieber Telecoin, 
wenn all dies beachtet wurde in Ihrem Angebot, dann sind Sie berechtigt den ersten Stein zu werfen und sich über die betrügerischen User zu äußern und diese anzuzeigen, weil dann natürlich nur diese übrig bleiben.

Mit Verlaub bemerkt, wundert es mich, dass keine von Ihnen beanspruchte Ermittlungsbe- hörde  bei der hohen Anzahl der ‚Betrüger’ Sie nicht dazu anhielt, Ihre Angebote unmissverständlich darzustellen. Der Netzbetreiber reichte 0190 iger Nummern aus und ihm ist laut BGH-Urteil zuzumuten, das Risiko des Missbrauchs zu tragen. Sie ziehen sich nicht einmal in Ihr Schneckenhaus zurück, sondern gehen noch einen Schritt weiter, .wenn es darum geht auf dem Hoppenh. R. Feten mit Ihren AWM’s zu feiern und diese zu Höchstleistungen anzuspornen. Es geht denn doch wohl nur um’s schnelle Geldverdienen und die wertvollen grauen Zellen arbeiten dafür, Angebote zu verschleiern und die Undurchsichtigkeit Mittel zum Zweck sein, oder werden zu lassen. Man hat dann eben auch kein Interesse an einer klaren und durchsichtigen Preis-Leistungsgestaltung. Die Hausfrauen, welche sich da die Rezepte und die Kinder die Hausaufgaben aus dem Netz ziehen bekommen da scheinbar mehr für ihr Geld, als Jene, von Ihnen hier verhöhnten Kunden, deren Unvorsichtigkeit und Chamgefühl Sie ja letztlich Ihren Reichtum verdanken.

Hier mein Vorschlag für ein sauberes Angebot, welches ich Ihnen hiermit ausdrücklich zur Verwendung und zukünftigem Schutz der User, *kostenlos* zur Nutzung überlasse:
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Lieber User,

Sie nutzen ein Mehrwertangebot eines Inhalteanbieters, welchem ein durch mich (telecoin oder irgend wer)  betriebenes, gemäß Jugendschutzgesetz kostenpflichtiges Checktor vorgeschaltet ist. Jedes Bild, jede Seite und* *jeder geschlossene Benutzerbereich kann mit diesem Checktor ein- oder mehrfach versehen sein. Dieses kostet bei jedem gut für Sie sichtbaren Durchgang **z.B. 4,95€ (Blocktarif). Wird Ihnen eine Software zum Download angeboten, so handelt es sich dabei um ein kleines Dialerprogramm mit folgendem Hashwert:   XXXXXXX     und einer gültigen Registrierung bei der Reg TB und verbindet Sie **über eine Mehrwertnummer 0900 9xxxxx deutsches Festnetz. Es handelt sich nicht um einen sogenannten Autodialer. Der Download ist jederzeit abzubrechen, die Software und all ihre Komponenten restlos und kostenlos zu entfernen. Bitte lesen Sie sich vor dem Download die dazu angegebenen AGB und Kosteninformationen durch.*
*Ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit, wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß bei der Nutzung der Mehrwertdienstleistung und wenn Sie beitragen wollen unser Angebot für den Kunden noch übersichtlicher zu gestalten, bin ich Ihnen für jeden Hinweis dankbar.

Ihr Telecoin oder oder oder

Download des Vertrages 

Drucken des Vertrages 

Bildschirmkopie (Screen) *___________________________________________________________________________


Alles was wichtig ist auf Seite 1 und die speziellen Erklärungen auf die Links das ist seriös! Jedem Webmaster, welcher mit kostenlos wirbt die Lizenz entzogen und Strafanzeige gestellt, So wird ein Schuh draus und die Schutzforen quellen nicht mehr über. Ist das nicht möglich, alle Mehrwertdienste gesperrt, bis es klappt.

Ich garantiere Ihnen den rapiden Wegfall aller Beschwerden. Auch der Dialer als Zahlungsmittel ist dann wieder das, wofür er entwickelt wurde. Wer sich dann noch beschwert kann nicht lesen, oder ist Kind und auf deren Gelder haben Sie es ja als seriöser Geschäftsmann ohnehin nicht abgesehen, genau wie auf das, der sich überfahren fühlenden Nutzer. Sie müssen sich aber auch darüber im Klaren sein, dass Seriösität damit verbunden ist, dass der Kunde aufgeklärt ist *und selbst über die Verwendung seines Geldes bestimmen kann*. Verzichten Sie auf einen Teil Ihres Umsatzes, Klasse statt Masse sollte die Devise sein!

Lieber Telecoin,

ich weiß nicht ob es mir gelungen ist in letzter Konsequenz sachlich zu bleiben, Unsachlichkeit bitte ich zu entschuldigen, denn diese sollte aus diesen Foren draußen bleiben, aber wenn wir es schaffen können auf diesem Forum beide Seiten zusammenzubringen, dann ist doch allen gedient. Dann sollen doch ruhig Checktore und Inhalteanbieter weiter und gut mittels Dialern verdienen. Bedenkt aber, dass die Amsterdamer Tulpenbörse und die Börsenblase in jüngster Zeit ebenfalls ein unrühmliches Ende fanden und der Ernüchterung Platz machten. Lasst Euren Markt nicht todlaufen und helft mit aller Kraft denen den Hahn zuzudrehen, die es auf Abzocke abgesehen haben. 

*Jeder unzufriedene Kunde zieht mindestens 10 Eurer potenziellen Kunden von Eurer Seite in dieses Forum. Da reicht es am Ende nicht mal mehr für die A-Klasse!*

Auch wenn man sich vom Dialer verabschiedet und andere Zahlwege beschreitet, so ist die umfassende und unmissverständliche Information über die gelieferte Leistung und die klare Darstellung des Preises das A und O jedes seriösen  Vertrages. Wird dieser Grundsatz verletzt, handelt es sich um einen erschlichenen, unseriösen oder einseitig geschlossenen Vertrag, der zumindest einer moralischen Überprüfung nicht standhalten kann. Also lassen Sie sich in der Zukunft feiern statt vereiern! – Ob seriös oder nicht entscheiden immer die Außenstehenden!

Haben Sie Probleme mit dem Entwurf Ihrer Seite, dann rein ins Forum damit und wir alle helfen Ihnen dabei und ich denke auch kostenlos! - Oder jemand anderer Meinung? CB und DS hilft, dann tragmers alle mit.

Wenn Sie dieses beherzigen, dann brauch nicht über gegenseitige Schuldzuweisungen gestritten werden, ob nun berechtigt oder nicht, aber im Moment gilt für Viele User hier nur die Devise Warten, Bangen und Hoffen.

Zitat @Moralapostel:
Für Dein Saubermann-Image solltest Du nicht die schwarze Schuhcreme nutzen! 6, setzen! 

Auf ein sauberes Netz ohne schwarze Schuhcrem! - Auch wenn mich die Metapher schmunzeln läßt Moralapostel, einfach süß.


----------



## BenTigger (9 März 2004)

> @Telecoin
> 
> Werter Telecoin (alias T.H.?),
> 
> usw...



Werter Gast,

Dein Brief spricht mir voll aus dem Herzen. Auch ich währe bereit dazu, kostenlos Tips abzugeben, wie solch eine "seriose" Seite aufzubauen ist.

@Tobi, 

wenn alle seriösen Seitenbetreiber so handeln würden, wäre DS und CB und das Forum flüssiger als das Ei einer Wasserschlange. Es wäre  überflüssig !! 
Denn dann könntet ihr alle unseriösen so beschenken:  :steinigung:


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

- ach kleine Korrektur zu meinem Posting:

soll heißen *Reg TP*, sorry!


----------



## Moralapostel (9 März 2004)

Liebe(r) Gast(frau)

Du bringst es wirklich auf den Punkt! Das "Gewerbe" ist ja schon so weit, daß wir uns scheinbar freuen müssen, wenn sie uns nicht ganz hinterrücks auf's Kreuz legen, sondern nur "auf die elegante Art".

Die halten sich doch schon für seriös, wenn sie a. ein Gewerbe anmelden b. den Briefkasten regelmäßig leeren und c. den "Persilschein" von der RegTP in der Tasche haben. Aber seriöse Geschäfte sind etwas anderes als versteckte Angaben im Kleingedruckten. Da klopft der Verbraucherschutz jeder Bank, jeder Versicherung und jedem Gebrauchtwagenhändler auf die Pfoten. Die Dialer-Branche profitiert (noch) von der unzureichenden Gesetzgebung für Nepper, Schlepper und Bauernfänger im Internet.

Ob jedoch die Lücken zu schließen sein werden, kann zumindest bezweifelt werden. Die Threads zum Thema "Gewinnanrufe" (camouflierte R-Gespräche) künden hier schon von der nächsten Generation. Und dann gibt's da ja noch SMS und bald UMTS und SowiesoMS...

Das Internet und andere Kommunikationsmedien werden solange "frei" bleiben, bis der Nutzen durch den Mißbrauch überdeckt wird. Und zuguterletzt wacht dann der große Bruder über uns, weil der Bande anders nicht mehr beizukommen ist. Soll das dabei herauskommen?

Nicht jede Möglichkeit ist eine gute... :devil2:


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

@ Moralapostel

dann lieber gar keine, oder hilfsweise auf das Internethandelsrecht ausgewichen. Ist das nicht sowieso das selbe?

 :-?


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

@Heiko

Nicht bemerkt, dass ich mit Dialern keinen Cent verdiene?
Wir setzen schon seit fast 2 Jahren keine Dialer mehr ein.

@Moralapostel

Wenn du Probleme mit "Sex" hast, dann wende dich an einen Psyschologen deines Vertrauens, damit er dich heilt.

@Gast

Ja. Der Kunde geht bei uns wissendlich einen Vertrag ein und gibt sogar für den Vertragsabschluss seine Anschrift, MailAdresse und seine Kontodaten (inkl. Einzugsgenehmigung) ab und erhalt sogar eine BestätigungseMail (+ wenn gewünscht eine Quittung).

Aber bei gut  800 - 1000 Buchungen am Tag, sind 35 Betrüger zwar nicht viel, ... aber dennoch störend.


----------



## Anonymous (9 März 2004)

kann hier mal jemand diese  spätpubertäre dämliche Anmache abstellen ?

Offensichtlich haben solche Knaben nichts mehr im Kopf. Daß es auch was anderes gibt, 
scheint denen bei ihrem Metier völlig abhanden gekommen zu sein. Die Denke spielt 
sich nur noch unterhalb der Gürtellinie ab, oberhalb nur Vakuum 

ohne Gruß , da zwecklos


----------



## Captain Picard (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Aber bei gut  800 - 1000 Buchungen am Tag, sind 35 Betrüger zwar nicht viel,
> ... aber dennoch störend.


Vor allem bei den extrem hohen Betriebskosten. Die Hüllenlosbildchen  mit 
Fortpflanzungsanschauungsmaterial verschlingen Unsummen an Betriebskapital, 
da muß einer  schon die Pfennige sorry Cents  zusammenhalten. Kopf hoch , wenn die Osterweiterung der 
EU kommt, werden die Kosten bestimmt wesentlich sinken....
Wenn das so wenig lukrativ ist , da kann man nur raten , sich nach einem andern Job umzusehen

cp


----------



## cicojaka (9 März 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> da muß einer  schon die Pfennige sorry Cents  zusammenhalten. Kopf hoch , wenn die Osterweiterung der
> EU kommt, werden die Kosten bestimmt wesentlich sinken....



Für die Contentanbieter ist die Osterweiterung doch längst Realität... Erinnerst Du Dich an den Briefkasten in Pulheim?


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn das so wenig lukrativ ist , da kann man nur raten , sich nach einem andern Job umzusehen
> 
> cp



Captain, ich hoffe doch, Du drohst ihm jetzt nicht mit einer anständigen Arbeit???


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

Mei ... so viele dumme Menschen auf einem Platz.
Man könnte glatt glauben, dass man im Bundestag sitzt.


----------



## Heiko (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mei ... so viele dumme Menschen auf einem Platz.


Ich weiß zwar nicht, wer noch mit Dir im Zimmer sitzt, aber Du kannst ja sicher auch woanders an einen Computer...


----------



## technofreak (9 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> Mei ... so viele dumme Menschen auf einem Platz.



Warum tust du dir das an , leichten Hang zum Masochismus ?  

tf


----------



## Telecoin.de (9 März 2004)

@technofreak

Das kann sein.


----------



## webwatcher (9 März 2004)

Sagt der Masochist zum Sadisten "Quäle mich" , der Sadist darauf "Nein!" 

ww


----------



## Der Genervte (9 März 2004)

webwatcher schrieb:
			
		

> Sagt der Masochist zum Sadisten "Quäle mich" , der Sadist darauf "Nein!"
> 
> ww



 :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:  :rotfl:


----------



## Moralapostel (10 März 2004)

Telecoin.de schrieb:
			
		

> @Moralapostel
> 
> Wenn du Probleme mit "Sex" hast, dann wende dich an einen Psyschologen deines Vertrauens, damit er dich heilt.



OK, ich laß' mich wg. meiner "Sex-Probleme" behandeln und Du gehst bitte endlich zum Logopäden, damit er Dir beibringt zwischen verschiedenen Buchstaben zu unterscheiden, z. B. zwischen "D" und "T", "X" und "U", .....!

Und wenn Du schon da bist, frag' ihn doch, ob er Dir nicht einen guten Arzt empfehlen kann, denn offenbar leidest Du an irgendetwas Unheilbarem. Und da ich keine Zeit für Langzeitpatienten habe, werde ich zukünftig über Dich hinwegsehen.

Adieu, Du harmloser, ultra-seriöser Dialer-Hasser, dem die Welt so Unrecht tut und der doch eigentlich von allen nur geliebt werden möchte. Was meinst Du, kann man Liebe schöner ausdrücken, als bei einem Deiner Geschäftspartner "OK" einzugeben?... :cry:


----------



## Anonymous (10 März 2004)

Was ist los? Warum so viele Negativpostings sobald 'Telecoin-Tobi' den Mund aufmacht und versucht seriös zu sein? Ist er das nicht, denn er hat doch seit 2 Jahren umgestellt auf B2B? Ist das nicht der Versuch seriös abzurechnen? - Keiner weiter da der ihm helfen will, zu einem für den letzten Kunden auch übersichtlichen Angebot zu kommen?

@ Telecoin

Mal ehrlich, irgend etwas kann da nicht stimmen, wenn 3,5-4,4 % der Nutzer Ihrer Dienste, sofern die User Ihre Dienste in voller Höhe und Dimension überschauen, ungedeckte Konten haben, oder falsche Kontonummern angeben, dann kann in Ihrer Beschreibung nur ein Mißverständnis liegen. Überprüfen Sie doch mal, ob in dem von mir bereits aufgeführten Fragenkatalog nicht doch was für Sie dabei ist. Nehmen Sie doch die wohlmeinenden Angebote an, die letzten 4,4 % (nicht hinzugerechnet  natürlich jene Unzufriedenen, welche Ihrem Ärger bei Ihnen aus Schamgefühl nicht Luft machen) auch noch wegzubekommen. 4,4 % + die Dunkelziffer  schlügen wohl schon den Durchschnitt des Normalen. Als seriöser Anbieter würde ich mir da Gedanken machen, denn bei niedrig gerechneter Verzehnfachung aufgeklärter User,  bleibt da über kurz oder lang nicht mehr viel Fleisch bei die Knochen.
Aber was soll's, ich mache mir weniger Gedanken um Ihre Einnahmen, als mehr um die Ausgaben der Fehlgeleiteten. Wer sind denn jene, bei welchen Sie sich entschuldigen und das Geld zurückgeben? - Sind nicht zufällig die, welche ungedeckte Konten haben, weil sie die angepriesenen nur einmal zu zahlenden 4,95 € meinten schuldig zu sein?

Hier denn mein für Sie überarbeiteter Angebotstext, klar und unmißverständlich, natürlich wieder garantiert *Kostenlos*:
__________________________________________________________________


*Lieber User, 

Sie nutzen eine kostenpflichtige  Dienstleistung eines Inhalteanbieters, welchem ein durch mich (telecoin oder irgend wer) betriebenes, gemäß Jugendschutzgesetz kostenpflichtiges Checktor vorgeschaltet ist. Jedes Bild, jede Seite und jeder geschlossene Benutzerbereich kann mit diesem Checktor ein- oder mehrfach versehen sein. Dieses kostet bei jedem gut für Sie sichtbaren Durchgang z.B. 4,95€. Wird Ihnen eine Software zum Download angeboten, so kann es sich dabei um ein illegales Dialerprogramm handeln, welches keinesfalls Bestandteil dieses Angebotes ist, denn der Inhalteanbieter wird durch mich von dem von Ihnen zu entrichtenden widerkehrenden Checktorbeitrag bezahlt und ist gegen Strafe nicht berechtigt diese Seite mittels direkter Kostenlos-Werbung zu verlinken. Es gelten die gesetzlichen Bestimmungen des Fernabsatzgesetzes Link. *Etwaige Modifikationen, AGB und Impressum einen Extralink und das war's!

*Sollten Sie jedoch lieber an unserem kostenlosen Modell teilnehmen wollen, so führt Sie dieser Link auf eine zweite Seite mit Extrazugang und folgendem Text. *

Das erspare ich mir jetzt anzuführen, den kann sich jedes Schulkind ausdenken. Sie weisen auf dieser Seite darauf hin, dass sie mittels Kostenloswerbung durch den Inhalteanbieter verbunden werden darf und fertig.

*Ich danke Ihnen für Ihre Aufmerksamkeit, wünsche Ihnen viel Spaß bei der Nutzung der kostenpflichtigen Dienstleistung und wenn Sie beitragen wollen unser Angebot für den Kunden noch übersichtlicher zu gestalten, bin ich Ihnen für jeden Hinweis dankbar. 

Ihr Telecoin oder oder oder 

Download des Vertrages 

Drucken des Vertrages 

Bildschirmkopie (Screen) *___________________________________________________________________________ 

Wie Sie sehen, es wird noch verständlicher und der User konzentriert sich auf die vom Gesetzgeber geforderte deutsche Beschreibung. Da habe ich mal was gelesen, von Bedienungsanleitungen, welche deutsch verfaßt und lesbar, sowie das Produkt und seine Nutzung allgemeinverständlich beschrieben  sein müssen, weil sonst ein Rückgaberecht besteht. Ich kann mich auch irren, oder Wunschdenken.

Und bitte, wir sind in einem seriösen Forum und können uns ja gegenseitig befruchten. (geistig natürlich! Ihr Ferkel)

@ Moralapostel

Mensch komm wieder, ohne Moral ist doch nix los!


Lieber Telecoin,

es gibt überall Leute, welche andere als Ihre dargestellten Erfahrungen gemacht haben, versuchen Sie es doch mit einer Priese Gelassenheit aufzunehmen, wenn etwas gefrötzelt wird und ignorieren Sie durch die Sachlichkeit Ihrer Darstellungen, dann kömmers ja vielleicht doch noch schaffen?!  

 :bussi:  

Oder was sagt Ihr da draußen?


----------



## KatzenHai (10 März 2004)

Dazu fällt mir nur noch ein:

"Retsina?!"

"Ja, Pappa?"

"Warp 4!"

"Is gut, Pappa."


----------

